# Quel disque dur externe pour Time Machine



## bibibenate (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
je compte changer mon iMac G5 sous Tiger pour un 24' Léopard et donc profiter de cette fameuse "Time Machine" mais malgré mes recherches je n'arrive pas à me décider sur un Disque Dur Externe.
J'avais pensé à Time Capsule qui est évidemment intéressant mais j'ai un peu de mal à accepter l'idée de laisser branché 24/24 un appareil que je n'utiliserai qu'au mieux 5 mn/jour et encore 10 mns /semaine serait encore plus réaliste.
Je n'utilise pas mon ordi pour travailler dans la journée mais uniquement 1h/jour.
Donc voilà, que me conseillez vous comme disque de bon rapport Qualité/Prix, économe en énergie et si possible sans alimentation externe : j'achète un iMac pour avoir un ordi Pur, ce n'est pas pour gâcher ça avec les câbles de mon DD externe  

Merci 

P-S : concernant Time Capsule, juste une question, étant donné qu'il fonctionne en WiFi, est-il possible d'envisager une sorte de sauvegarde à distance par le biais du web : mon ordi est chez moi, je fais ma sauvegarde par WiFi mais Time Capsule est ailleurs ?? Pas Possible ??


----------



## cal1894 (18 Juillet 2008)

J'espère que vous avez trouvé votre dd externe depuis le temps, mais faute de... je vous propose les dd externes iOMEGA HDD qui sont de très bonne qualité, formatés en fat32 donc compatible windaude et Mac OS X, très utile pour time machine: fils noirs: domage mais bon il en existe des sans fils... voilà a vous de chercher sur google.

EDIT: si le post est terminé il faut le fermer !

Ça, c'est mon affaire, pas la tienne, ici, on ne ferme pas les topics lorsqu'il y a eu une réponse !


----------



## yann64 (18 Juillet 2008)

Si c'est uniquement pour faire une sauvergarde de ton mac, oublie le fat32.
Ensuite des DD externes, il en existe les nomades et ceux de bureau.
Les nomades sont alimentés via le port FW alors que ceux de bureaux sont alimentés par secteur ou parfois par FW.
Pour ce qui concerne l'économie d'énergie, mieux vaux un DD à refroidissement par dissipation de chaleur (coque alu) que par ventilateur. En plus c'est moins bruyant.
Si tu veux faire un sauvegarde de ton mac alors que tu te trouves dans le sud de la france et que ton DD est dans le nord, prend plutôt un disque NAS.


----------

